# SOTM FEB 2015 The Winners



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners! :king: A couple ties this month! 79 votes cast

1st Place BeMahoney









2nd Place Tie between Chepo69 and Sharker

















3rd Place Tie between Flicks and Bogoy19706


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hope everyone is cool with me making the winners page. MJ, if you could submit the paperwork for the badges, I don't have that ability  I make it easy for you to copy and paste 

1st place- Bemahoney

2nd place- Chepo69

2nd place- Sharker

3rd place- Flicks

3rd place- Bogoy19706

Fantastic work by everyone. An honor to run alongside this month's noms... :bowdown:


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow, nice job, everyone! Your work is incredible, as usual. This forum is awesome, and you are guys are masters of the craft!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Congrats guys, well done. All are awesome.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks jig-boy 
Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Congrats all who were nominated.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Lotsa winners this time. Congrats all.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Congrats guys! Beautiful work


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats guys! 
All of this slingshot's are beautiful.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

JTslinger said:


> Congrats all who were nominated.


.. that´s the essence here, I think. BUT:

I want to thank all of you for the praise, nomination and votes!

And I want you to know:

I´m happy as can Be about this! - This feels really good!

Thank you!

kind regards to everyone,

Be


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Artistically and functionally stunning slingshots. Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

:cookie: My sincere congratulations and admiration goes out to all of you slingshot maniacs! :bowdown: :wub: B) :headbang:

*Well Done*


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Congrats to all!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

congratulations guys!


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Wonderful Work


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats so cool 
Cheers


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

everybody did a great job,congrats :wave:


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh sweet ! 5 winners thats cool  Congrats all !


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

That was a very impressive line up this month! A lot of beautiful work! Congratulation to all nominees! Everyone is a winner for sure!!

And many thanks for your votes!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Congratulations to all of the Nominees. It was a very active month. *Mega congratulations to our wonderful SlingshotForum*. You are so generous with EVERYONE. And a special shout-out and thank-you to all of our remarkable and extraordinary craftsmen. You all are definitely tops*! *I am so humbly honoured to have been included just this once.

My very best regards to all.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

FANTASTIC month, this one!!!!

Congratulations to both the winners (5 of them!!!!!) and the nominees!! :wave: Top slingshots them all!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations to all nominees and shortlisted entries! Nice job this month too!

The gallery of the winners shows some awesome grains of wood presented in lovely design.

Am glad Be's frame is ranked in the top. It shows great qualities as an assembly and a thought out concept via a nice and fluid presentation.

I'm not surprised there are tie ups this time. Bunch of wonderful pieces were shown.

Have nice day,

Tremo


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners&#8230;&#8230;.awesome slings. Cheers, LBH2


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Great job guys. Your work is Inspirational!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Felicitacitaciones winners are honored to share the podium segundoescalón with my friend Sharker. Thank you very much to everyone who voted for "Macita"


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

all artwork, very inspiring cattys, congrats to all!

-HP Slingshots


----------

